# [solved] sys-auth/polkit-0.106 lässt sich nicht bauen

## 3PO

Hallo Zusamme,

das world update wollte u.s. auch polkit auf Version 0.106 updaten.

Leider aber bleibt der Compiler beim configure hängen:

```
[...]

checking for GLIB... yes

checking for LIBJS... no

configure: error: Package requirements (mozjs185) were not met:

No package 'mozjs185' found

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you

installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables LIBJS_CFLAGS

and LIBJS_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.

See the pkg-config man page for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /tmp/portage/sys-auth/polkit-0.106/work/polkit-0.106/config.log

 * ERROR: sys-auth/polkit-0.106 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 2431:  Called econf '--localstatedir=/var' '--disable-static' '--disable-verbose-mode' '--enable-man-pages' '--disable-gtk-doc' '--disable-libsystemd-login' '--enable-introspection' '--disable-examples' '--enable-nls' '--with-os-type=gentoo' '--with-authfw=pam' '--with-pam-module-dir=/lib/security' '--with-systemdsystemunitdir=/usr/lib/systemd/system'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  467:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-auth/polkit-0.106'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-auth/polkit-0.106'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/log/portage/sys-auth:polkit-0.106:20120609-080235.log'.

 * For convenience, a symlink to the build log is located at '/tmp/portage/sys-auth/polkit-0.106/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/tmp/portage/sys-auth/polkit-0.106/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/tmp/portage/sys-auth/polkit-0.106/work/polkit-0.106'

 * S: '/tmp/portage/sys-auth/polkit-0.106/work/polkit-0.106'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-auth/polkit-0.106, Log file:

>>>  '/log/portage/sys-auth:polkit-0.106:20120609-080235.log'

vdr01 ~ #
```

"No package 'mozjs185' found" <-- Wo bekomme ich 'mozjs185' her?Last edited by 3PO on Sat Jun 09, 2012 8:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=420173

----------

## 3PO

THX @ franzf,

damit funktioniert es.  :Wink: 

----------

## Christian99

wieso zur hölle braucht sowas wie polkit spidermonkey?!?

----------

## 3PO

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> wieso zur hölle braucht sowas wie polkit spidermonkey?!?

 

Mit dieser Frage wirst Du Dich wohl an an den/die Entwickler von polkit wenden müssen.

----------

## franzf

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> wieso zur hölle braucht sowas wie polkit spidermonkey?!?

 

Hab ich mich auch schon gefragt  :Very Happy: 

Ein extrem sicherheitsrelevanter Teil (immerhin gehts darum, Usern für bestimmte Aktionen mehr Rechte zu geben) und dann JavaScript...

polkit überprüft sowieso nur den Namen der Applikation, wodurch man ganz leicht an mehr Rechte kommt - man muss es nur schaffen, die eigentliche Applikation gegen eine eigene, "infizierte" zu tauschen.

Im übrigen gibts wohl bald Gnome/kde/alles was irgendwie polkit oder udisks braucht/... nur noch mit systemd. udisks braucht polkit, polkit braucht consolekit - möp! consolekit wird nicht mehr weiterentwickelt, man soll systemd nehmen:

http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/ConsoleKit

udev + systemd kommen ebenso im selben Paket (ab Version 183).

Lennart hat es wohl endgültig geschafft: Kein Linux ohne seiner Software. Dann heißt es wohl bald "Linus + Richard + Lennart". Doll...

Will man sich davon frei halten heißts wohl irgendwann BSD  :Sad: 

----------

## Christian99

hmmm.... ich sollte wohl anfangen, wieder die aktuellen windowsversionen über die uni runterzuladen, so lange ich noch student bin....

EDIT: du hast mich mit deiner Aussage gerade eben etwas in panik versetzt, aber es scheint gar nicht soi schlimm zu werden: siehe hier

----------

## franzf

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> EDIT: du hast mich mit deiner Aussage gerade eben etwas in panik versetzt, aber es scheint gar nicht soi schlimm zu werden: siehe hier

 

 :Very Happy:  Ich hatte ja auch nicht geschrieben, dass udev und systemd in Zukunft untrennbar verheiratet sind. Ich meinte nur sie kommen im selben Paket. Dass das ein erster Schritt in Richtung enger Freundschaft ist, kann man sich zusammenfantasieren. Was aber nicht so schön aus dem verlinkten Post rausklingt, dass standardmäßig alles (also udev + systemd) gebaut werden muss, und man halt dann nur das installiert was man haben will (auch wenn es schon patches gibt um nur udev zu bauen). Wenn die böse sind, können die einem das richtig schwer machen :/

Aber jetzt erstmal genug schwarz gemalt an diesem trüben, verregneten  Novemb... halt, ist ja Mitte Juni  :Very Happy:  "November Rain einleg"

----------

## mrsteven

@franzf: Volle Zustimmung, leider...  :Sad: 

----------

## Josef.95

polkit-0.106 wurde (vermutlich wegen der vielen Probleme mit dieser Version) zunächst hart maskiert  *package.mask wrote:*   

> # Chí-Thanh Christopher Nguyễn <chithanh@gentoo.org> (09 Jun 2012)
> 
> # Doesn't work, bug #420269. Bad dependencies, bugs #420173, #420307.

 

Es ist vermutlich besser zunächst bei den stabileren Versionen zu bleiben.

----------

## Randy Andy

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> polkit-0.106 wurde (vermutlich wegen der vielen Probleme mit dieser Version) zunächst hart maskiert  *package.mask wrote:*   # Chí-Thanh Christopher Nguyễn <chithanh@gentoo.org> (09 Jun 2012)
> 
> # Doesn't work, bug #420269. Bad dependencies, bugs #420173, #420307. 
> 
> Es ist vermutlich besser zunächst bei den stabileren Versionen zu bleiben.

 

Das ist definitiv besser, wie kürzlich schmerzlich erfahren musste...https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-926552-highlight-.html

----------

